# Hoyt Provantage string help



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Do you know what limbs and wheels are on the bow? I have an old chart that might be of some help, but first have to identify the model and wheels or cams.


----------



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)

It is a Hunter model with the three position wheels, I don't see anyother ID on the wheels.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Another couple of questions. Are the wheels round and what is their diameter? What is the length of the limbs? You may have already answered this, but does the bottom limb have a sticker with draw weight and cable/string lengths? Hoyt had several models of ProVantange with different limb lengths. The string and cable varied according to model.

If we can identify what you have, there are several good string builders on AT. 60X is a good one.


----------



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)

The wheels are 1.90" and the limbs are 18.5". they are actually Tracer limbs and the wheels are only one position. Thanks... I looked in to 60X and they said they could make the strings but I don't know the specs.


----------



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)

I tried to post pics but couldn't figure it out


----------



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)




----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

From what you are describing, it sounds like you have a 48" axle to axle bow since the limb length is the same as my ProVantage. My ProVantage has Medalist limbs with Pro Wheels. What I am not sure of is what kind of a wheel you have and the draw length it would give you. I have several sets of Pro Wheels, the smallest is a #3, with a diameter of 2 3/16". My wheels have three positions to set draw length with, the base draw length and +/- 1 inch. With a #3 wheel, I can get a draw length range of 28-30 inches. 

From the attached chart, assuming you have a Hunter, it looks like you will have a cable length of 49" with Force Draw wheels. Maybe someone with knowledge of these wheels could comment on their size and the resulting draw length. Given that 1.9 inches is a smaller wheel, I would guess you have either an FD-1 or FD-2. That would mean a string length of either 58.5 or 59.5.


----------



## Kenny G (May 18, 2004)

Wow JF thats more info than I was able to find on Google. Thanks alot!


----------

